# Caxton FX Card Spainish Tolls



## pgandt (Mar 25, 2016)

Just came back from a short trip to Spain and thought it might be useful for future travellers to know that the Caxton FX card doesn't work in the automatic machines on the toll roads Spain - works fine in France though.  Panic set in when I had to hang out the passenger window to try and find a card that did work LOL


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is that the newer Mastercard based ones or the older Visa based ones which are still valid ?


----------



## vwalan (Mar 26, 2016)

secret is dont use the toll roads . cant see why anyone would use them . i visit every year ,am there now but dont use toll roads .


----------



## pgandt (Mar 26, 2016)

It's the newer MasterCard one.


----------



## carol (Mar 26, 2016)

vwalan said:


> secret is dont use the toll roads . cant see why anyone would use them . i visit every year ,am there now but dont use toll roads .


Where are you?


----------



## vwalan (Mar 26, 2016)

carol said:


> Where are you?



hi, we are at adra , doing a quick shop at lidl then heading up through sierra nevada if the snow lets us . we followed the snow plough last time . 
then up through cazorla national park and then up to paraja . thats by the lakes to east of madrid . mind could take days to get there. then west on the route donquiote and then north to the pecos. then down to the sea . should take about 3 weeks all being well. no rush ,its sunny and warm.


----------



## carol (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm parked at the beach at La Mata, just down from Torrevejia. Some other vans here but not too many and no visits from the police. Yet! Moving up northwards on Monday I think.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 26, 2016)

pgandt said:


> It's the newer MasterCard one.





Thank you    :wave:


----------

